# On my way to finding...Me



## Dedicated Soul (Aug 21, 2003)

Aug. 21, 2003

Hello! I'm starting this journal to mark my journey to finding myself. I have many things I need to change in my life. First, my attitude. I have a bad attitude, and it spreads. (or so I've heard) Today marks one full week of a better life style. I've been working out, eating healthier, and cutting back on some bad habits. I'm not in the worst shape, but I could def. be in better shape. I'm currently taking EFX for an extra bounce in my step. I've heard good things about it. And since I have none of the diseases they caution people about, I figured I'd try it. Working wonders with that energy booster thing...I welcome all questions..or tips..anyone might have. I wish everyone good luck on their journies.

WAR

last name, first name, middle name

I'm determined...so says my initials...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, how you carry yourself GREATLY affects how others perceive you - and often how they act towards and around you. Wether you are nervous, or aggressive etc - either way it absolutely affects others in your presence.

Good luck, and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2003)

Dedicated Soul welcome to IM!


----------

